# Forest of Dean and dogs



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All
If anyone is thinking of visiting the Forest of Dean with dogs can I suggest you keep them leads as soon as you arrive.
Yesterday I took our two for a walk(we live in the Forest) as soon as we stopped at a car park and before I could put them on leads the lurcher disappeared into the bracken and then let out a cry of pain he had been gored by a boar.
He is ok but had to have stitches and I had a big bill from the vet.

Gary


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Sorry to hear about your doggy
wild boar is becoming a problem in FOD and the local authority is thinking of trying to control their numbers. Dogs like nothing better than romping in the woods and so when they come across one of these boars and perhaps try to play or chase them the boar can become quite agressive especially if they have young. 

As you say best to keep them under control but you have been a bit unlucky as they are not everywhere but are becomeing more common.

Phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I`d be wild if a lurcher came charging at me too.
I didn`t know we still had them roaming around.
Dave p


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

If I were out walking in parts of the FoD I would keep the option open of scramblin up the nearest big tree, just in case.


SD


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

SpeedyDux said:


> If I were out walking in parts of the FoD I would keep the option open of scramblin up the nearest big tree, just in case.
> 
> SD


Actually they are quite relaxed regards people but I don't take my eyes off um until I'm well passed.

We are even getting them in the village were I live now as there are so many of them and I think there is a good argument for culling them even more now.
Gary


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi
I bet if you went into the woods to try add photograph them there would be none around  Sorry the pooch was hurt.

Bill


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Minerva said:


> Hi
> I bet if you went into the woods to try add photograph them there would be none around  Sorry the pooch was hurt.
> 
> Bill


You are so right there, every time I have my camera I never see um!

The other day I saw five adults with a litter (?) of sixteen it's no wonder their spreading so fast.
Gary


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We went to the FOD last year and didnt see one boar. 
Cull.......... Mmmm Bacon Butties............


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Just had a thought. Not being a dog owner, Is it normal to allow your dog to just run off into the woods? This time the dog got injured but would the dog owner be prepared to take a deer to the vets at their own expense if their dog attacked one?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Just had a thought. Not being a dog owner, Is it normal to allow your dog to just run off into the woods? This time the dog got injured but would the dog owner be prepared to take a deer to the vets at their own expense if their dog attacked one?


Jack Russels are the worst off lead as they chase animals down the holes and get stuck underground and die-- ie Prince Charles's did just that.
My sons dog chased a rabbit in Spain and come back with 2 ears hanging out of his mouth. 8O Louis stood there amazed as well.

Back to topic surely there are enough Hog Roasts now so the Hogs could go to the butcher's so reducing the numbers.
As I find Hog Roasts are normally pigs and not hogs at the pub BBQ's.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Just had a thought. Not being a dog owner, Is it normal to allow your dog to just run off into the woods? This time the dog got injured but would the dog owner be prepared to take a deer to the vets at their own expense if their dog attacked one?


It is, but I decided not to let the Lurcher off the lead when in the woods as he chased some deer last month and as you say that's not on. But he was gored just as we arrived and were getting the dogs out of the car and before we had put them on leads.
Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

greygit said:


> Hi All
> If anyone is thinking of visiting the Forest of Dean with dogs can I suggest you keep them leads as soon as you arrive.
> Yesterday I took our two for a walk(we live in the Forest) as soon as we stopped at a car park and before I could put them on leads the lurcher disappeared into the bracken and then let out a cry of pain he had been gored by a boar.
> He is ok but had to have stitches and I had a big bill from the vet.
> ...


How is the dog today --is the wound healing up with no infection showing.
I bet he will be a bit nervous if you go into the woods again.
Bless


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dog. 

We have never experienced wild boar in the FOD, but we were near Hay on Wye this weekend and were in some woods where we met a farmer looking for his pigs (very free range). 

He did say that there were wild boar there too, which made us think twice about letting our dog roam off the lead.

Lesley


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

locovan said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi,
Yes wound healing nicely now but I had to go back to the vet to get more antibiotics......and another bill. 
He has to wear the large funnel thingy to stop him licking the wound and that is a little problematic as when he is charging around the house anything not nailed down is soon knocked over.
Don't know if anyone saw Autumn Watch last night but, apparently , we now have skunks living and breeding here in the Forest...........it will be Grizzly Bears next. 
Gary


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

greygit said:


> ............................................... apparently , we now have skunks living and breeding here in the Forest now...........it will be Grizzly Bears next.
> Gary


Good to see the return of so many indigenous creatures - they were probably roaming wild in the forest long before us humans arrived and certainly before domesticated dogs arrived.

I don't like to hear of dogs being injured like that but as far as this part of the world goes, there are far too many dogs running loose in our woods and far too few dog owners picking up the mess they make.
Go to any popular dog walking spot and you will usually find a ton and a half excrement within 10 yards of the car park - why don't dog owners train their dogs to mess in their own back yards?

Sorry - wandered off topic a little but I feel better now


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

greygit said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > greygit said:
> ...


Im pleased to hear the dog is ok --the vets sure do charge dont they.
I cant imagine my dog with the funnel on they must want to keep getting it off.
The Forest sure sounds it is very full of wild life it must be a great place to watch the wild life.

Tony I always give the owners of loose dogs a doggie bag and say "I think you didnt see your dog have a poo haven't you got a bag, here have this one"
I love the embarrassing look the give.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

tonyt said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > ............................................... apparently , we now have skunks living and breeding here in the Forest now...........it will be Grizzly Bears next.
> ...


I agree with you in all but the Skunks as I dont think they are indigenous and could cause problems like the Mink athough I believe the mink are now dying out .
Gary


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Gary[/quote]
How is the dog today --is the wound healing up with no infection showing.
I bet he will be a bit nervous if you go into the woods again.
Bless[/quote]

Hi,
Yes wound healing nicely now but I had to go back to the vet to get more antibiotics......and another bill. 
He has to wear the large funnel thingy to stop him licking the wound and that is a little problematic as when he is charging around the house anything not nailed down is soon knocked over.

Gary
[/quote]

Just a quick follow on to our Lurcher's injury; we went to Westonbirt Arboretum yesterday and my partner took the dogs to an exercise point they have where you can release dogs. The lurcher managed to get his leg trapped in a cattle grid and we had to rush him to vets to have even more stitches in his leg this time.
I'm beginning to think any land owned by the Forestry Commission is dangerous to dogs!
Gary


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no Gary!

Hope he is insured??

Pat


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Oh no Gary!
> 
> Hope he is insured??
> 
> Pat


Regrettably not but I must admit I am think about it.
Gary :wink:


----------

